# This was different...



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

That is kind of confusing. Maybe they are bragging a bit? I'm hoping they do the proper checks before they place a dog.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Maybe, just maybe, they have a system that actually works. Dogs don't have to stay in the pound for more than a few days, no adoptable ones are euthanized because their time ran out, and those who need further assistance finding homes get into rescue immediately. 

At least, I hope that's what they are saying. If that's true then perhaps they should share their methods with other shelters around the country.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Nothing like a thanks but no thanks. I hint detect a hint of bragging there. But if they are having that much success more power to them.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Actually Rob, I agree with them. We have Goldens- not Salukis, etc. Salukis at shelters need to get out and go to rescue. VERY few people have the skills to properly socialize and handle a rescued Saluki, or live with a Basenji, or cope with the stubborn and intelligent Malamute. They need to go to homes savvy about those breeds.

Goldens not so. Our shelter even charges DOUBLE for Goldens because people snap them up so fast... they don't stay there longer than five minutes, and people get in fights over them.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I sent an e-mail to a shelter that had a female Golden in it. I asked if they need help that GRAPE would take it and I would foster it. I got this response back that I am not sure I agree with.


Honestly Rob, the person needs a lesson in PR. I know many shelters would prefer to place the dogs they view as "easier" themselves. I imagine it's because it has to be so depressing to deal with animals no one wants. She could have been a little less of a jerk about how she said it...afterall you were offering HELP not criticism.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

PS. We've had PLENTY of Goldens who were far from "easy" and shelters who were very glad for our help. There are sweeping generalizations associated with Goldens too that can sometimes result in poor placements. Not everyone gets that they need attention, exercise and aren't instant babysitters. I always offer help to shelters and acknowledge that they may prefer to place the Golden themselves but should they need help, we're here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh I agree a special needs dog is better off in rescue- but especially in some other breeds we get a lot of attitude suggesting no one who doesn't pass a rescue's rigid test is capable of owning a dog. I rent, have no fence, own intact dogs... no rescue will adopt to me bc of it... but I am hardly an incapable owner. That's what I mean  Also agree she was a jerk about it...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh I agree a special needs dog is better off in rescue- but especially in some other breeds we get a lot of attitude suggesting no one who doesn't pass a rescue's rigid test is capable of owning a dog. I rent, have no fence, own intact dogs... no rescue will adopt to me bc of it... but I am hardly an incapable owner. That's what I mean  Also agree she was a jerk about it...


 I always refer our adopters to shelters when I know there's a dog there and the shelter would prefer to place. We're pretty open with our placements, although I will admit the renting part is tough. We prefer to place dogs with home-owners ONLY because the logistics of finding a rent that accepts dogs around here is not easy. I did it myself and know how tough it can be. The intact part wouldn't bother me at all if you have true philosophical/practical reasons. The no-fence wouldn't be an issue unless the dog absolutely needed one. But very active people without fences are more effective than lazy people with them!

It's got to suck for shelters to always have hard to place breeds. I know how depressed I get when we have a dog who is very hard to place, I would probably have to double the prozac if I worked in a shelter!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

TOTALLY agree about the fence (obviously) and can understand the home owner thing. While I do love people who have to hand walk their dogs, I tend to think home owners are more stable. I'd live in my car before I'd not have dogs, but I can't be sure all renters are so dedicated.


----------

